# Can American work for US company remotely in SA? Have Partner Permit.



## americanCT (Jun 27, 2012)

I hope someone can help answer my question. I am an American Citizen moving to Cape Town soon to be with my South African fiance.

Many months back my SA fiance and I went through the process of obtaining a partner permit with a business endorsement. Now my company has offered to let me work remote. But my HR seems to think there is some type of problem with this.

Can I work remote in South Africa for my current company? Do I need a different type of work permit? Does my partner permit with the Business Endorsement work for this case? Or do I not need one at all?

My feeling is that I can just plug in my laptop when I arrive and pick straight up where I left off. 

Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

americanCT said:


> I hope someone can help answer my question. I am an American Citizen moving to Cape Town soon to be with my South African fiance.
> 
> Many months back my SA fiance and I went through the process of obtaining a partner permit with a business endorsement. Now my company has offered to let me work remote. But my HR seems to think there is some type of problem with this.
> 
> ...


If the partner permit has already been granted, then you will have no trouble. I suggest make a copy of this permit and present it to the Home Affairs officer at your port of entry. I know of several people in the same position. In any case, if HA require you to present yourself to get a Permanent Residence Permit, you will need that partner permit

Home Affairs are somewhat inefficient and their offices are not too friendly and well signposted either

You will like it here I am sure. Cape Town is an excellent place to live


----------

